# What do you feed your Chihuahuas?



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*I was wondering what everybody here feeds their little cuties! Do you feed them hard and soft food? Or just hard? What kind do you use?

I feed Shayley & Kizzie soft food daily (they each have their own bowl) & then they always have hard food sitting in their big bowl that they share.

For soft food they will only eat Cesar NOTHING else! Picky little monsters! 

As for the hard food they love love Science Diet small bites! We buy the 35lb bag of dog food and it can last months! 

lol I love having Chihuahuas! So what do your little cuties eat and what's their favorite kind of food?​*


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We feed Fromm Four Star Nutritionals in three flavors -- Duck, Pork & Chicken to our older 3--little guy is on a limited ingredient diet of sweet potato and venison (Natural Balance) 'cuz so far we haven't found anything else that works for him 

They get 3 raw meals a week to help with teeth, and they get supplemented stuff such as Salmon oil, cottage cheese, small bits of lowfat yogurt, bits of chicken (boiled no salt or flavor added), bits of plain scrambled egg etc. mixed in with various meals. 

I like having a dog food as a staple though because that way I can feel confident they are getting most of their nutrients that way and the rest just really seems to keep their coats, eyes and skin healthy.


----------



## chicabelle (May 7, 2010)

Hi

Minnie eats science plan mini i order it from the vets, she also gets treats she loves tubos by pedigree, coachies and occasionally a mini ginger bread man (the boxes you get from the super market) naughty I know but the kiddies love them too xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody eats raw food. He's on a prey model diet ... 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organs. 

He also gets Stella and Chewy's occasionally, which is a freeze dried raw product.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Apparently, I feed my dogs doughnut holes, and they LOVE them. LOL 
Today at the bakery, the lady asked if the dogs could have a treat and then gave them doughnut holes! Not so great for them but boy did they love that treat.  Other than that, they eat Sojos complete dehydrated raw.
Tricia


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine are fed on a ready made RAW food. And i also add raw meaty bones to keep their teeth in perfect condition. x


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Ziwipeak here for my three :3


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Canidae grain free all life stages. My girls are fab condition. I will mix in canned food on occasion as a treat. They love it too! 

They have dry food all the time, and they sort of graze all day.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

My chi's eat a raw diet.....80% meat, 10% bone,10% organ. I also feed a dehydrated raw called Ziwi Peak a couple of times a week. They get coconut oil, salmon oil, and anchovy & sardine oil too.
For treats I give dehydrated rabbit ears (with the fur ), lamb, goat, ostrich, salmon, etc... They get bullysticks. I will occasionally sprinkle coconut flakes on their Ziwi.


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Bambi has eukanuba dry adult food but will probs switch to try something new once the bags done with.She likes Bakers sizzlers and bakers all sorts as treats!
Tinkerbell is on James well beloved wet/soft food atm with a mix of dry Royal Cannin and will eventually just be on the dry! x


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I also do raw food, the 80% meat, 10% bone, and 10% organs, as others have said. Shes the first dog I've tried it with and I'm very impressed with the results!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We also do prey model raw (80/10/10) as mentioned a few times here already. They get a bone in chicken meal 2-3 times a week (their absolute FAVORITE!) & they also get green tripe & raw eggs weekly. Other days are rotated between ground whole carcus (pork, turkey, goat, chicken, beef, rabbit - whatever one we have on hand) & the occasional meaty meal to off set any bone heavy pieces. They also get salmon oil 2-3 times a week as well.

Maribelle is the only one with "issues" - she is intolerent to beef & isn't crazy about eating certain or new things...but she's getting better. The rest of my crew are hoovers & would eat anything I put in front of them.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw those all sound yummy for the pups! I love giving them yummy treats and food! They deserve it!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine are on home cooked meals and snacks only...with small vita life treats... and their usual mountain of chewies strewn thru the house.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

One more for the prey model raw (80/10/10). All human grade from the supermarket (no pet food), except the tripe, haven't found a source yet and treats (dehydrated meat only).


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

mine are on royal canin which is what they were on when i had them and they seem fine on them so i have kept them on it x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I a slowly switching mine from Acana to Burns Adult dry food.
The Acana is a really good kibble, but was just too rich for my girls i think.
Daisy was gaining weight and had more tear staining.
Since feeding less of the Acana i can already see a difference, so i am pleased.
Burns is still a good kibble.
I am also feeding less treats during the day. lol
They also get a dribble of Salmon oil on their food a couple of times a week. x


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

My lot eat Burns mini adult with added chicken/eggs/yougurt/fish & the new Burns wet food .... Except Kirby he eats Science plan ID ..

As for treats , they get Ziwipeak treats and Antos chews ..


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

forgot to add : they all get salmon oil once a day & a quater of a tablet of flexidin ..


----------



## Cricket'sMom (Jun 7, 2010)

I feed all my dogs Chicken Soup for Dogs. I also give them a couple of treats every morning.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

I feed them wellness canned food as their main meals. I supplement it with wellness dry food to put in their puzzle toys.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

We feed our dogs dog food  

Specifically, they eat Blue Buffalo chicken and rice for puppies. They will get Blue Buffalo as an adult too.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

My three eat The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw with a rotation of raw meat, cooked meat, and canned food mixed in for variety. They also get Nupro Silver w/ Joint support supplements.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Currently Royal Canin Chihuahua dry food mixed with forthglade natures menu wet food.

Soon to be, in the next week hopefully, ready made RAW !!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

My puppy eats Fromm Gold puppy dry food. It's really tiny and she likes it. SHe was on dry wellness puppy and she liked it too. She also likes to eat food out of my other dogs bowl and its Diamond naturals chicken and rice. SHe just likes to eat. period!
For training i give her tiny bits of hotdog or cheese. For treats she occasionally gets nylabone edible bones. She has them things gone in 15 minutes or so. lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

homemade cooked chicken with bread crumbs after a year worth of pure boiled chicken with carrots and stringbeans. at times he gets yummy steak and tried a couple pieces of hotdog 2 days ago and loved it!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Burns adult food, chicken and brown rice flavour, but when I have cooked meat he gets some of that instead and some cottage cheese sometimes.


----------

